# Paranormal TV Shows



## GotCrabs (23 Nov 2016)

Hell random thread I know, but I'm sitting here watching so called realistic ghost hunter shows on an internet TV provider here in Australia and just am in amazement how these shows run for so many seasons, haha, I'm into Paranormal things, but these shows I just can't take seriously, it's more humorous than anything, Ghost Lab, The Dead Files, Ghost Hunters, Ghost Mine, Ghost Adventures, I watch it because 1. I like Paranormal things, but mainly 2. I can't help but laugh watching these shows.

Every sound that these 'investigators' hear the thirst thing they say is "What was that, did you hear that.", every time, you just know it's going to be said, on cue, also, they get an EVP, play it back and it apparently says "I Hate You.", even though it just sounds like someone's stomach growling because they're hungry, haha.

What Paranormal TV shows do you guys have in the UK?


----------



## rebel (23 Nov 2016)

LOL it's just entertainment dude. Just like 99.9% stuff on TV.


----------



## GotCrabs (24 Nov 2016)

But it's real Rebel, it's 'Real.'


----------



## rebel (24 Nov 2016)

GotCrabs said:


> But it's real Rebel, it's 'Real.'


Ah shikes, I didn't realise. In that case it's all good!


----------



## GotCrabs (24 Nov 2016)




----------



## Aqua360 (25 Nov 2016)

We have the same crap, it's funny sometimes but terrible most of the time


----------



## GotCrabs (25 Nov 2016)

What's the English ghost show called with the bloke that has a hair lip? We get that here as well, can't remember the name though.

You're right, it's funny at times, at how pathetic it is, haha.


----------



## dan4x4 (28 Nov 2016)

haha you can get a ghost detector app try that? It definately works, cos iPhones can detect ghosts. I wouldn't bother if you have a samsung mind, might catch on fire or something LOL


----------



## sanj (8 Dec 2016)

Most Haunted is the most common version of these type of show in UK, but we also get some of the ones you listed. Also Paranormal Investigators and some I cant remember. Occasionally you actually see some interesting footage, that is if it hasn't been meddled with. Who knows for sure with tv shows.


----------

